# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU v1.0.0.0358 update! IMEI/MEID repair in fastboot, P20, P20 pro and more

## mohamed73

*HCU v1.0.0.0358 update!*    *NEW FEATURE!*  *Huawei P20, P20 pro and other Kirin970 imei/meid repair added.
Unique method for imei repair without downgrade or firmware change.  IMEI/MEID repair by fastboot (up to about 8.0 firmwares) or by testpoint for newer firmware.
This method should work for almost all KIRIN970 (CLT-xxx, COR-xxx,  EML-xxx included), KIRIN960, KIRIN955, KIRIN950, KIRIN659  huawei  phones.*   *>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<
Video tutorial:

----------


## anne

Thanks A lot

----------


## najibman

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة

----------


## othmanRD

Thanks A lot

----------


## aalbishi

Thanks for getting that

----------


## macmkboy

May God bless you

----------

